# Confused



## pitbull1981 (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought that I was signed in under pitbull1981 and come to find out that I was signed in as pitlover1981. Cant figure out what is goin on, I dont believe that I made that account, but I could have. Weird. Oh well, all the replies and post that say pitlover1981 is me 

How do we get pictures in the threads??


----------



## latte (Apr 20, 2008)

*test*


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Up-load them to photobucket.com then copy and paste the link it gives you to the thread.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

pitbull1981 said:


> I thought that I was signed in under pitbull1981 and come to find out that I was signed in as pitlover1981. Cant figure out what is goin on, I dont believe that I made that account, but I could have. Weird. Oh well, all the replies and post that say pitlover1981 is me
> 
> QUOTE]
> Ash62500
> ...


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

dang why so many???????????????


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

lol oh jeese


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

sw_df27 said:


> dang why so many???????????????


Short term memory loss? :hammer:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

umm those are all for this one forum??? ....... i dont think any one would keep track of all those!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

redog said:


> pitbull1981 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that I was signed in under pitbull1981 and come to find out that I was signed in as pitlover1981. Cant figure out what is goin on, I dont believe that I made that account, but I could have. Weird. Oh well, all the replies and post that say pitlover1981 is me
> ...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow all for this forum? I an american_pit13 or american_pitbull13 every where lol and I can barley remember those lol..And I have had those names since I was 13.


----------

